# Final got 100kg Bench Press



## Warstu

Only probelm was on smith machine my chest workout today was good was using muscletech nano vapour

Hammar stregth machine press 90lbs for 15

130lbs for 10

Flat bench press smith 60kg for 10

80kg for 8

100kg for 3 then drop into 60kg for 8 ,

Incline smith bench press

50kg for 10

70kg for 5 into set 40kg

Then chest flies incline 14 kg for 10 slow reps

then 8kg for 10 slow reps.

Was good workout even know I did 100kg on smith but I still press the weight , I know am still weak just getting bit stronger


----------



## Big_Dan

nice mate !! some good lifting !!

one word of advice tho !! i would drop the smith machine !!

just use dumbells and barbell !!!


----------



## Matt090

nice 1 mate but if you can u wona try and keep away from smith machines they are no indication of how much u can lift properly i can bench for 1 rep on a smithmachine in my gym 140kg and also iv tryed different ones and had different lifts but in reality using free weights i can only bench 105kg   still good though

just realised BIG DAN has given some advice on it already lol dumbells andbarbells are better


----------



## Big-T-

Well done m8 and its a Milestone that took me ages to achieve also..But it was a good feeling and can hopefully lead onto bigger n better things...


----------



## Warstu

My best is 90kg free weight at mo for 5


----------



## chris jenkins

Good going matey


----------



## gym rat

great news warstu, hit the milestone, next one 150kg mate so get going


----------



## toxo

well done, its nice to see 2 plates a side for the first time


----------



## Matt090

Warstu said:


> My best is 90kg free weight at mo for 5


u will easy be able to get 1 rep at 100kg out nice 1


----------



## dmcc

Well done Warstu, I'll be going for 90 tomorrow - previous max was 105 on the seated machine press....


----------



## Warstu

chris jenkins said:


> Good going matey


Means alot coming from you bro my dumbell pressing currently at 40kg for 5


----------



## DEJ

so satisfying when you hit 100, do it on the barbell mate and u will feel twice as good! keep it up matey


----------



## JawD

Well done fella. Nice one. Not there yet myself either.


----------



## Warstu

I am going for 100kg free weight tomorrow at my gym thats 2 20kg each side plus the 20kg bar hopefully get 2 reps at worse but mite go for 110kg for 1 will keep people upto date

my gym is here http://www.westsideclub.co.uk/


----------



## dmcc

Go for it Warstu and let us know - I'll be heading for 95 so you're 5 ahead  catching up on you!


----------



## mrbez

Well done mate!

I just got back to 100KG for 4 reps on the flat bb today, felt awesome!


----------



## Warstu

finally hit my chest this week on hammar stregth chest mahine did well ,

first set 60kg for eazy 10 then next set 100kg the big freeweight 100kg I got ready only lifted it for 1 and half rep which is better then nothing but i felted week in sense , well try it again next week .


----------



## Harry1436114491

Good work mate amazing what you can do when your hands aren't superglued to your head. But as said try and steer clear from the smith machine and get on the free bar.


----------



## dmcc

Warstu said:


> finally hit my chest this week on hammar stregth chest mahine did well ,
> 
> first set 60kg for eazy 10 then next set 100kg the big freeweight 100kg I got ready only lifted it for 1 and half rep which is better then nothing but i felted week in sense , well try it again next week .


Must have been the day for it mate - I went for 95, managed two sets of 5 then had to take it down to 90. Felt weak as hell yesterday, could barely manage incline DB for 3x6 at 36...

But hey, *you hit the ton*! Well done.


----------



## Warstu

mondays workout start with

dumbell press weight 20 for 10, 24 for 10,28kg for 6,32 kg for 5

only got 60kg for 10 , 80kg for 4 on bench press then went onto incline bench press and got 40kg for 10 , 50kg for 10 30kg for 10

was good workout weight was light but chest is still sore and its thus


----------



## mrbez

Well done mate, I hit another PB today. 105KG for 3 on the BB


----------



## Warstu

Did good chest workout tonite , got 18,22,26,30 all for 10 rep on dumbell press then got 6 reps on 34kg

on incline bench press for 60kg for 10

50kg for 10

40kg for 10

then did cybex cable flies

was short workout


----------



## Big_Dan

good going mate !!

I also had a good chest sess last week

hit 140kg for 3x3 , and did 100kg for 22 reps , which absolutly killed me , had to work upper pecs on shoulder day lol


----------



## miller25

Big_Dan said:


> good going mate !!
> 
> I also had a good chest sess last week
> 
> hit 140kg for 3x3 , and did 100kg for 22 reps , which absolutly killed me , had to work upper pecs on shoulder day lol


High mate how do you find the 3x3 routine, I'm going to try it. Do you warm up first and do you use a spotter.


----------



## BRIS

Well done mate!


----------



## mrbez

Well done mate.

I managed 115KG for 3 today, I feel my chest is my weakest developer, yet recently it is just getting stronger and stronger!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Well done mate i would love to bench a ton. What did you start on and how long you been training?


----------



## Warstu

fozyspilgrims said:


> Well done mate i would love to bench a ton. What did you start on and how long you been training?


Was doing roughly 50kg when I start in my mate garage and then i thought that was heavy. been training roughly year and half was 80kg when started now 104kg it's still not heavy lift compared to other but am bodybuilder not strongman


----------



## Big_Dan

> High mate how do you find the 3x3 routine, I'm going to try it. Do you warm up first and do you use a spotter.


I do 60kg for 20, 100kg for 10 , 120kg 6 , then 3x3 on 140kg mate , ye i do use a spotter only on 140kf tho !!


----------



## Warstu

Big_Dan said:


> I do 60kg for 20, 100kg for 10 , 120kg 6 , then 3x3 on 140kg mate , ye i do use a spotter only on 140kf tho !!


any pics dan matey


----------



## Big_Dan

the only pic i got matey ,

is on my thread in the shows and pros page mate !!

check it out !!


----------



## riggers

On my 5x5 at the mo, was first time actual benching and not using the smith yesterday and i was shocked. Went from around 80kg 4ish reps max on smith, to 5's at 90 on the flat bench! **** knows why/how i was stronger on barbell :s not complaining though!!


----------



## flapjack

riggers said:


> On my 5x5 at the mo, was first time actual benching and not using the smith yesterday and i was shocked. Went from around 80kg 4ish reps max on smith, to 5's at 90 on the flat bench! **** knows why/how i was stronger on barbell :s not complaining though!!


I shift more weight using a barbell than a smith. I think it is because your muscles are moving in their own range rather than following the track of the smith.


----------



## spike1

This is an old thread but i might aswell say here that I will be going for 100k on my next chest day


----------



## Little Ron

Have you acheived it now though??


----------



## zelobinksy

Good to get results,

I only use smiths for burnouts. Hate them, well the ones at my gym I do. They aren't lubed up well, so has loads of friction lol


----------



## OPmassive

Awesome...well done bud

One stupid question though

when everyone is talking about breaking the 100kg barrier are we talking on the bar or bar included??

Many thanks


----------



## Little Ron

OPmassive said:


> Awesome...well done bud
> 
> One stupid question though
> 
> when everyone is talking about breaking the 100kg barrier are we talking on the bar or bar included??
> 
> Many thanks


That sir is another story


----------



## OPmassive

AH many thanks....seems like a hfty debate........10kg to go and I will be at the 100kg barrier then.....yeahhhhh


----------

